# D2G MIUI V4 GSM Discussion



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

It's something that needs to be talked about, but it doesn't need to be in the development topic. This is a topic specifically for those who use MIUI V4 and are trying to figure out the issues it has with GSM and for those who wish to help them. Hopefully you guys can work something out together.

Current state of things:
1: Global Support is in the rom
1-A: GSM calls and text work
1-B: Data does not

Any non-GSM issues should be addressed in the official topic.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21656-official-miuius-v4-2615-06152012-gsm-phonedatammsstock-camerabeatsaudio/


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for starting this thread.
I didnt try all the previous versionds only because of data. I jumped to this version after reading a couple of last posts in the development thread about adding the lines in Buil.prop.
Maybe I got it wrong.My bad. I usually dont post without reading the complete thread.
Anyways just to confirm, I am not able to get GSM data. If anybody can please post a detailed process. Also would be really nice if u can directly post the Build.prop file here.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

The problem isn't that you did something wrong and that's why it doesn't work for you. The problem right now is GSM data just does not work at all. I think since Dark Cricket was able to finally get global mode working for talk and text that GSM might be getting pretty close to being fully working, but it's a sore subject in the development topic. This topic is for you all to discuss stuff like what does and doesn't work while you all try stuff and hopefully help cultivate a solution sooner than later.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Don Serrot thank you very much, I´m a GSM user with Telcel Mexico, which uses 850mhz for 3G/data and 1900mhz for voice, here more info: http://maps.mobileworldlive.com/

I have tried to fix the GSM on MIUI, the files I edited are in framework.jar, the next step is to port WIUI for Defy to D2G, as this made for GSM, not CDMA like all the other versions, I just need a little time for testing, if the gsm works well I will try to merge the files into framework . jar to work properly, or make a new version of WIUI.

I just need a little time, I've been very busy these days ..


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Long life to Dark cricket!

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

GSM data doesn't work! haha


----------

